# born to run...



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKTLHKIOIzQ


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Agosto 2009)

molti ma tu stai ancora lavorando o sei in vacanza?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2009)

Adoro i film americani che riescono a essere cosi comprensibili a molti livelli e a essere pedagogici e divertenti.
Forest Gump e Ritorno al futuro e The Truman show o Matrix non mi stanco mai di vederli e capisco sempre cose nuove.
Quante volte dovremmo metterci scarpette comode e correre...


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> molti ma tu stai ancora lavorando o sei in vacanza?


 muflon, ahimè sono  in ufficio... anche se non mi azzarderei a sostener di lavorare


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> muflon, ahimè sono  in ufficio... anche se non mi azzarderei a sostener di lavorare


almeno  mufloncella


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Adoro i film americani che riescono a essere cosi comprensibili a molti livelli e a essere pedagogici e divertenti.
> Forest Gump e Ritorno al futuro e The Truman show o Matrix non mi stanco mai di vederli e capisco sempre cose nuove.
> Quante volte dovremmo metterci scarpette comode e correre...


 Hai citato quattro grandi film... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   anche se il secondo sta sotto gli altri di un bel pò, imho.

Vero, correre rilassa... e fa staccare il cervello.


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> almeno mufloncella


 il "cella" era sottinteso... ma mi piaci col pelo arruffato!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai citato quattro grandi film...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ritorno al futuro è sul diventare adulti, è più per bambini/adolescenti e...genitori...


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ritorno al futuro è sul diventare adulti, è più per bambini/adolescenti e...genitori...


 Il primo era un bel film.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il primo era un bel film.


 Ma bisogna arrivare al terzo perché lui completi la sua crescita. Il primo e il secondo sono solo per superare il complesso edipico.


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma bisogna arrivare al terzo perché lui completi la sua crescita. Il primo e il secondo sono solo per superare il complesso edipico.


Ma la freschezza narrativa del primo negli altri due la trovo assente... è tutto un po' forzato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma la freschezza narrativa del primo negli altri due la trovo assente... è tutto un po' forzato...


 Il secondo soprattutto.
Ma è avvenuto anche perché la sceneggiatura prevista ha dovuto essere rimaneggiata per la necessità di far morire il padre perché l'interprete si è rifiutato di fare il secondo film.


----------



## Nobody (14 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il secondo soprattutto.
> Ma è avvenuto anche perché la sceneggiatura prevista ha dovuto essere rimaneggiata per la necessità di far morire il padre perché l'interprete si è rifiutato di fare il secondo film.


 ah, non lo sapevo... invece in Matrix l'oracolo è morta davvero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah, non lo sapevo... invece in Matrix l'oracolo è morta davvero.


 Sì ...ma lì potevano giustificare un altro aspetto.


----------

